# Starry Night Screensaver for K2 help and other interesting pics, like LEGO



## dixielogs (Dec 14, 2008)

a lego version of Starry Night
http://www.brillig.com/lego/starry_night/

now some Starry night files so that someone whith more knowledge than I can help create a screensaver to match
http://spiralzoom.com/Science/spiralgalaxies/751px-VanGogh-starry_night_edit.jpg

http://s171.photobucket.com/albums/u302/nonpareil_photo/?action=view&current=751px-VanGogh-starry_night_ballance.jpg


----------



## SimonStern2 (Feb 26, 2009)

How about this:


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2009)

That looks familiar. 

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,1418.msg33498.html#msg33498


----------

